# Delete acount



## bigsmoke2 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello,
I've had all my questions answered on here and would like to delete my account, how do I do so?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Why would you want delete your account. Stay around there is always something to learn on here.

Warren


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 16, 2020)

Good for you. We are all here to answer your questions.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 16, 2020)

bigsmoke2 said:


> Hello,
> I've had all my questions answered on here and would like to delete my account, how do I do so?


Why delete it? You can stay away as long as you want. You might change your mind.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 16, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Why delete it? You can stay away as long as you want. You might change your mind.



Exactly. You'll only get emails if you reply to  a thread so there's nothing at all to gain by deleting it. Heck, you may turn out some amazing food, which you possibly dialed in with help from forum members, that you'd like to showcase with pics and a nice write-up.

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 16, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Exactly. You'll only get emails if you reply to  a thread so there's nothing at all to gain by deleting it. Heck, you may turn out some amazing food, which you possibly dialed in with help from forum members, that you'd like to showcase with pics and a nice write-up.
> 
> Robert



You can block email notifications also. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2020)

bigsmoke2 said:


> Hello,
> I've had all my questions answered on here and would like to delete my account, how do I do so?




Like others have said:
I can't think of any reason to delete your account, unless you don't like it here.
Just leave it alone, and if you don't make any comments it doesn't matter.
But if you think of another question 6 months from now, or 2 years from now, you're already one of us so just ask away, instead of having to register again to rejoin.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 16, 2020)

Like everyone above said,  stick around.  
Lot of of good folks here with good recipes, tips, and techniques.  
And it doesn't cost a thing to just look either.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Let me add that I have been on here  5 years and I'm always learning something new even new ways to things I have been doing. I'm always meeting new people and have a great bunch of friends on here from just about everywhere. Though unfortunate I have never meet them in person but would like to.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like smokeymose it is greatly apricated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like Dave it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

